# Franco Columbo



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Watched Pumping Iron last night, and tbh I think he should'ave beat Arnie.

Did some research on him, and jesus christ.. What a bloke:

Franco graduated from Chiropractic College in 1977 and obtained a PhD in Nutrition in 1982. He has also been the recipient of several honors and awards throughout the years including:

Induction into the Italian American Sports Hall of Fame in 1983

Received a Certificate of Merit from the IFBB in 1985

Awarded the highest civilian honor of merit - the merit of Ufficiale - by Francesco Cossiga, the President of Italy, on August 25, 1988

Received the FBB Achievement Medal Award in October 2004

Inducted into the Worlds Gym Hall of Fame in 2006

Received the Muscle Beach Hall of Fame Award in 2007

Received an award from the ICA for "Special service to the chiropractic profession and the world of fitness" in 2009

Awarded Arnold's Classic Lifetime Achievement Award on March 7, 2009

Titles Won in Bodybuilding:

Mr. Italy

Mr. Europe

Mr. International

Mr. World

Mr. Universe

Mr. Olympia

Titles Won in Powerlifting:

Champion of Italy

Champion of Germany

Champion of Europe

World Champion

World Records in Powerlifting:

Bench Press 525 lbs.

Squat 655 lbs.

Deadlift 750 lbs.

Records in Weightlifting:

Olympic Press 325 lbs.

Snatch 270 lbs.

Clean and Jerk 400 lbs.

Boxing: Amateur Boxing Champion


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Legend :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yep he was/is awesome i would actually marry him i think


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

WHAT AN ABSOLUTE UNIT!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

he also did a few films as well-

Filmography

2010:Muscle Beach then and Now - Himself

2008:Why we Train - Himself

2003:Ancient Warriors - as Aldo Paccione

2002:Raw Iron:The Making of Pumping Iron - Himself

1998:Hollywood Salutes Arnold Schwarzenegger:An Cinematheque Tribute - Himself

1997oublecross on Costa's Island - as Enrico Costa

1995:Taken Alive - as Enrico Costa

1994:Beretta's Island - as Franco Armando Beretta

1993:Il ritmo del silenzio - as Nerescu

1988:Big Top Pee-wee - as Orin the Strongman

1987:The Running Man - as 911 Security Officer #2

1987:Last Man Standing - as Batty

1986on Rickles: Rickles on the Loose - Himself

1984:The Terminator - as Future Terminator

1984:Getting Physical - Himself

1982:Conan The Barbarian - as Pictish Scout

1980:The Hustler of Muscle Beach - Himself

1980:The Comback - Himself

1977umping Iron - Himself

1976:Stay Hungry - as Franco Orsini (Uncredited)

shame he was only 5'5"


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> shame he was only 5'5"


Love his physique...

isn't Dexter Jackson around that height too?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

''Franco the bat.''

Damn straight


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

One of my hero,s a true legend!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Blowing up that water bottle and moving a car (with a napkin, of course!) by hand - absolute monster.

Still, no way he should have beat the Oak though.  :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

l0west lat insersions and best upper chest ever


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Franco is my inspiration to train, I want his back. Better keep on chinning lol

I have a cat named after him and i even got him chinning from a kitten must say he is a bulky cat although recently his training has gone to ****rags.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

The man is a legend. Brilliant physique.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Met him and arnold and mike mentzer, doing a 1 off seminar for vic tannys Canada, very funny man, watched him blow up a hot water bottle till it burst as well, brill.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

HTID said:


> Met him and arnold and mike mentzer, doing a 1 off seminar for vic tannys Canada, very funny man, watched him blow up a hot water bottle till it burst as well, brill.


wow im very jealous mate, got any pics:rockon:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought this thread was missing a few pictures





































From his younger days...


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Heineken said:


> ''Franco the bat.''
> 
> Damn straight


Met the dude that said that (Robbie Robinson) a couple of times, even asked him a question in seminar in the late 80s / early 90s.

He did a couple of seminars in / for a gym I used to train at (Olympia Gym in Blackpool, now demolished), but on occasion (very occasional) you'd see him train there - I think he probably got to know the gym owner.

People I've seen in seminar:-

Bob Paris (around 88 / 89)

Shawn Ray & Tonya Knight (around 88 / 89)

Robby Robinson

Victor Richards

Gary Strydom

Bertil Fox


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Jaff0 said:


> Met the dude that said that (Robbie Robinson) a couple of times, even asked him a question in seminar in the late 80s / early 90s.
> 
> He did a couple of seminars in / for a gym I used to train at (Olympia Gym in Blackpool, now demolished), but on occasion (very occasional) you'd see him train there - I think he probably got to know the gym owner.
> 
> ...


nice one mate some great physiques there what did bertil fox look like in the flesh was he a huge unit.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

rayvonn said:


> nice one mate some great physiques there what did bertil fox look like in the flesh was he a huge unit.


Bertil was big, not in contest shape, but still pretty cut.

Saw him train, too - kinda "unconventional" form on exercises! Trained pretty heavy, though. Not all those guys I've seen train went heavy.

Victor Richards was truly massive in the flesh, and in pretty good shape. Huge - truly huge, not sure how he would compare to modern BBs like Ronnie Coleman, but BITD he was monstruous.

Shawn Ray was in good shape for his seminar, as was Tonya Knight.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Ive got to be honest did'nt really know of victor richards but after seeing some pics and stats he was a monster

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.joe0.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/victor-richards.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.joe0.com/2006/05/28/worlds-biggest-and-freakiest-bodybuilders/&usg=__PuWHw5WXMNxm627HtvaqEb5cfzY=&h=480&w=282&sz=25&hl=en&start=5&um=1&tbnid=92lCV17LSeCjFM:&tbnh=129&tbnw=76&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dvictor%2Brichards%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1R2GGLL_en%26sa%3DX%26um%3D1


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

rayvonn said:


> Ive got to be honest did'nt really know of victor richards but after seeing some pics and stats he was a monster
> 
> http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.joe0.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/victor-richards.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.joe0.com/2006/05/28/worlds-biggest-and-freakiest-bodybuilders/&usg=__PuWHw5WXMNxm627HtvaqEb5cfzY=&h=480&w=282&sz=25&hl=en&start=5&um=1&tbnid=92lCV17LSeCjFM:&tbnh=129&tbnw=76&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dvictor%2Brichards%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1R2GGLL_en%26sa%3DX%26um%3D1


A monster - very impressive in the flesh.

Retarded front lateral raises in the video, though. There's a guy who's never had a shoulder injury...

John Woods who posts here, was a regular at that gym (Olympia in Blackpool) for some years, too.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

this video is incredible toohttp://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.joe0.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/victor-richards.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.joe0.com/2006/05/28/worlds-biggest-and-freakiest-bodybuilders/&usg=__PuWHw5WXMNxm627HtvaqEb5cfzY=&h=480&w=282&sz=25&hl=en&start=5&um=1&tbnid=92lCV17LSeCjFM:&tbnh=129&tbnw=76&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dvictor%2Brichards%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1R2GGLL_en%26sa%3DX%26um%3D1


----------

